# "Fermi" ein Hitzkopf ?



## Explosiv (12. Januar 2010)

*"Fermi" ein Hitzkopf ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Fudzilla will erfahren haben, dass die kommende Fermi-Generation von Nvidia höhere Chip-Temperaturen erreicht, als die bisherigen Nvidia-Karten.

Fudzilla sagt aus, dass sie einige Informationen über NVIDIAs Fermi aus eigenen Quellen erfahren haben und Fudzilla hat gute Gründe zu glauben, dass Fermi sehr wahrscheinlich heißer als die bisherigen Single-Chip-Generationen, einschließlich der Geforce GTX 285 sind. 

Fermi ist ein großer Chip, so das diese hohen Temperaturen nicht so sehr überraschen. Solange es stabil läuft, werden die Leute sich nicht großartig darüber beschweren. 
Fudzilla sagt auch, dass sie die Fermi-Karte in Aktion gesehen haben und können sagen, dass die Fermi-Karte auch mit dem Dual-Slot-Luftkühler sehr heiß läuft. 

Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob Nvidia aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen eine Dual-Lösung des Fermi-Chips ermöglichen kann, auch das Overclocking-Potential wird wahrscheinlich etwas eingschränkt sein, bei der Verwendung des Standard-Kühlers.

Ob Nvidia das Problem bekannt ist und ob den Aussagen von Fudzilla glauben geschenkt werden kann, werden wir vermutlich erst zur finalen Vorstellung des Fermi-basierten GF100 erfahren. Man erinnere sich aber auch an die Tech-Demo, wo zum Ende des Videos das System die Vorstellung mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm quittiert.

Quelle: Fudzilla


----------



## Thunderstom (12. Januar 2010)

Dann muss da eben eine besser Kühlung drauf


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

Oder ein besserer Chip!

@Explosiv
Zitat Explosiv "Solange es läuft stabil...", sollte wohl eher "Solange es stabil läuft..." heißen. 

MfG


----------



## bingo88 (12. Januar 2010)

Mal abwarten, solange es kein P4 wird 

Wie schon gesagt wurde, es ist ein großer Chip. Auch Nvidia muss sich an die physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten halten. Außerdem glaube ich kaum, dass sich die Leute - entsprechende Leistung der Karten vorausgesetzt - darüber großartig den Kopf zerbrechen...


----------



## EpeeNoire (12. Januar 2010)

Is das mit Google Translator übersetzt worden?

Da is es ja fast klüger den Originaltext zu kopieren.


----------



## Low (12. Januar 2010)

Hot 
Wenn sie nicht laut ist, ist es mir egal.


----------



## Explosiv (12. Januar 2010)

@DaStash

gefixt, da war ein kleiner dreher drin .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Thunderstom (12. Januar 2010)

Alles was zählt ist die Leistung


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe wirklich das die Temps in denn Griff bekommen oder das es nicht stimmt. Es kann sein das der Kühler nicht komplett fertig ist.


----------



## Tamio (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn Nvidia deutlich mehr Verbraucht als ATi um entsprechend mehr FPS zu haben dürfte ATi wohl wenig Probleme haben nach zu ziehen. 
Allerdings glaub ich von Fudzilla gar nichts


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

Thunderstom schrieb:


> Alles was zählt ist die Leistung


Nö, denn ich wäre beispielsweise nicht bereit 1000€ für eine leistungsstarke Graka auszugeben. 

Es muss ein gesundes Verhältnis zwischen Preis und Leistung sein.  Es sei denn auf meinem Konto befindet sich ein Betrag der mind. sechs Nullen sein Eigen nennen darf. 

MfG


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Januar 2010)

@ Explosiv:
Du hast aus dem "läuft" ein "läüft" gemacht.


----------



## Explosiv (12. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> @ Explosiv:
> Du hast aus dem "läuft" ein "läüft" gemacht.



Lol, ist heute irgendwie nicht mein Tag .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Januar 2010)

Naja war doch absehbar, dass die Karte ziemlich viel Hitze abgibt, aber naja da gehört so oder so ein Wasserkühler drauf, so wie auf alle Karten, die sich nicht mehr mit max. 1-2 Sone kühlen lassen.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Januar 2010)

Ist mir doch sowas von egal, solange die Karte läuft und der Kühler nicht wegschmilzt.. 
Solange das Ding kein Fön wird...


----------



## speedstar (12. Januar 2010)

Es geht einfach pyhsikalisch nicht mehr. Die HD5870 ist zwar schon ein Fortschritt, doch von einer ruhigen Grafikkarte ist sie meilenweit weg. Fermit hat eine TDP von 300W und wie wir alle wissen ist Fermi ja nicht unendlich lang. Somit ist nur wenig Platz für eine große Lamellenfläche und dadurch wird die Drehzahl des Lüfters steigen bzw. die Lautstärke. Letztlich macht wirklich nur eine Wasserkühlung Sinn.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Januar 2010)

Woher weißt du das Fermi ne TDP von 300 Watt haben wird?


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (12. Januar 2010)

Womit das kürzlich angekündigte PC-Gehäuse mit "Fermi-Zertifikat" in einem anderen Licht erscheint...


----------



## Zoon (12. Januar 2010)

naja zu DDR Zeiten hatten die Haartrockner auch 300 Watt, jetzt kann ich also während die Mähne trocknet nebenbei Zocken - ist doch praktisch


----------



## Masterwana (12. Januar 2010)

So langsam wird es wohl zeit das das Standarddesign eine 3-Slot-Kühlung vorsieht!


----------



## Löschzwerg (12. Januar 2010)

Die Haartrockner haben bestimmt um ein vielfaches mehr an Leistung aufgenommen  Nen kleiner Reiseföhn hat schon um die 1200Watt...

Eine TDP von 300Watt hat der GF100 bestimmt nicht, da würde ja die komplette Leistung in Wärme abgegeben werden 

Mit einem 6pin und einem 8pin darf die Karte 300Watt an Leistung verbrauchen, wieviel der GF100 wirklich an Leistung benötigt werden Tests zeigen.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2010)

Dann muss eben von Werk aus ein ordentliches Lüftungssystem entwickelt werden. Fortschritt muss in vielerler Richtung passieren.

Außerdem, 300 Watt, wenn dem so wäre könnt ich mir im Winter die Heizung sparen. Soviel Leistung wird die Karte im Leben nicht brauchen.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Januar 2010)

Nun ja, mit einer sehr hohen TDP kann man alle Karten schlagen...Man sollte im Rahmen bleiben finde ich. Die GTX280 hatte ihrer Zeit schon viel zu viel, ein 6pin und ein 8pin Anschluss für eine Single GPU Karte gehen gar nicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Januar 2010)

-> 3Slot-Vollkupferheatpipekühler druff mit Dual-80mm-Lüftern, Problem gelöst.


Kosten tun die Dinger eh wieder zwischen 500-600€, also was solls? xD


----------



## Spartaner25 (12. Januar 2010)

Also darum das die Karte wegschmilzt würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, schliesslich hatt Nividia noch so effizente Kühlerkonzepte wie das der Geforce FX 5800 in der Hinterhand, gut bis auf denn ... nennen wir es mal "soundeffekt" . 
Da hat mann dann einfach mit Kopfhöhrern zu spielen, so!


----------



## Masterwana (12. Januar 2010)

Also die auf dem Fermi basierenden Tesla C2050/2070 Karten haben Eine TDP von 190W/225W


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Januar 2010)

Spartaner25 schrieb:


> Also darum das die Karte wegschmilzt würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, schliesslich hatt Nividia noch so effizente Kühlerkonzepte wie das der Geforce FX 5800 in der Hinterhand, gut bis auf denn ... nennen wir es mal "soundeffekt" .
> Da hat mann dann einfach mit Kopfhöhrern zu spielen, so!



Naja das Ding ist zwar laut aber wirklich kühlen tut es auch nicht von daher 

Wie gesagt, wenn man die Karte leise bekommen möchte, hat man ohne WaKü wahrscheinlich schon verloren.


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Januar 2010)

dem entsprechend wird die karte auch kosten bessere lüfter 

oder nvidia schmeißt die karten raus ,
und die kunden haben dan die a.....karte 

ist der fermi jetzt in der testphase oder ?

so wie ich das verstanden habe .

ich vermute mal wenn fermi rauskommt dann auch für ab 400 euro zu haben ist 

Nvidia muß ja die verlorene zeit mit geld aufstocken ,
somit ist fermi für mich erst 2011 innteressant ,

Ich peil nicht wiso Nvidia nicht die  karte zeigt ,wenn ich der Boss währe hätte ich schon meine Kunden sabbern lassen ,
Oder schlicht und weg will Nvidia mich ärgern ,oder spielen wir Mensch Ärger  dich nicht .


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Ich peil nicht wiso Nvidia nicht die  karte zeigt ,wenn ich der Boss währe hätte ich schon meine Kunden sabbern lassen ,
> Oder schlicht und weg will Nvidia mich ärgern ,oder spielen wir Mensch Ärger  dich nicht .



Wer ein unfertiges Produkt dem Kunden zu früh offen legt, riskiert rießige Kundenabsprünge.


----------



## Hugo78 (12. Januar 2010)

Ob der Chip heißer wird ist mir wurscht, solang Arctic Cooling wieder einen "Accelero Xtreme" für den Fermi bringt.

Der Standardkühler meiner GTX285 ist schnell, dem "Accelero Xtreme GTX 280" gewichen und statt max 80°C sind jetzt nur noch 55-60°C bei unhörbaren 25% Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit.
Das Design hat also noch große Reserven, das packt den Fermi locker.

Und wenn nicht, wirds halt ne WaKü diesmal.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (12. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht wäre etwas in richtung standard vapor kühlung empfehlenswert.


----------



## speedstar (12. Januar 2010)

sorry! Habe die TDP von angeblich 225W mit der maximal möglichen Stromaufnahme verwechelt.


----------



## ATB (12. Januar 2010)

Die Karte muss ja einen exorbitanten Stromhunger haben. 
Das weckt bei mir Eindrücke a la Asus Mars hinsichtlich Temps.
Na dann kann man bei der nächsten Benchsession den Braten auf dem Chip braten. "Rezepte für siliziumbasierte Herdplatten..." Ich seh´s schon vor mir


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

Fermi wird ca 20% schneller sein, ein Debakel deutet sich an!

Fudzilla - Cypress yields not a problem

Aber bitte lest selbst!


----------



## Löschzwerg (12. Januar 2010)

Es deutet sich erstmal kein Debakel an, wir haben jetzt lediglich mehrere Aussagen... 

Von 30-40%, 36% und nun 20% -.-

Also abwarten


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Es deutet sich erstmal kein Debakel an, wir haben jetzt lediglich mehrere Aussagen...
> 
> Von 30-40%, 36% und nun 20% -.-
> 
> Also abwarten



Lies etwas mehr. da lediglich 20% mehr, was in etwa auch der kommenden 5890 entsprechen dürfte, sind nicht der entscheidene punkt. vielmehr die enormen fertigungskosten und die wohl eher theoretische verfügbarkeit der chips kommen hinzu. es paßt am ende alles zusammen. zz soll wohl auch nur die risk-produktion laufen und die eigentliche massenproduktion erst mitte februar beginnen. und wenn nvidia die wahl hat, 600€ für ne gamerkarte oder 2000€ für ne tesla zu bekommen, werden wohl die wenigen chips ausschließlich in tesla-karten wandern. natürlich alles nur, wenn die thermischen probleme gelöst sind.

aber in einem hast du definitiv recht, das abwarten geht weiter, vermutlich wird es noch länger dauern, als es jetzt offiziell verkündet wird. wäre auch nciht wirklich mehr eine überraschung.


----------



## Hugo78 (12. Januar 2010)

Prozentangaben sind eh Nonsence ohne genaue Benchmarks.
Eine HD5870 ist in machen Spielen bei niedrigen Settings auch nur 20% langsamer als eine HD5970, je mehr AA/AF hinzukommt, um so mehr vergrößern sich die Anstände.

Man muss schon wissen wie Benches zustande kommen, ansonst kann jeder behaupten er hätte Bigfoot beim tanzen mit dem Osterhasen erwischt.


----------



## Ahab (12. Januar 2010)

Na das kann ja wieder ein Schreihals werden...


----------



## Namaker (12. Januar 2010)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Also die auf dem Fermi basierenden Tesla C2050/2070 Karten haben Eine TDP von 190W/225W


Die takten aber auch niedriger aufgrund der Stabilität.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (12. Januar 2010)

FX5800 Ultra Reloaded 

Monster Taktraten, und eine Föhn ähnliche Kühlung 

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Fanboys_Go_Home! (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Fermi wird ca 20% schneller sein, ein Debakel deutet sich an!
> 
> Fudzilla - Cypress yields not a problem
> 
> Aber bitte lest selbst!


Es ist auch die Rede von 130% mehr Performance:

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - nVidia - GT300/GF100 - Q1/2010, DX11, CUDA 3.0

Von daher bleibt wohl abzuwarten, vielleicht haut Nvidia mit der neuen Architektur auch einen richtigen Hammer ala G80 raus. Man errinnere sich: Vor der Präsentation des G80 dachte niemand, dass er Unified Shader unterstützt und dann konnte er es doch. Vielleicht ist der Fermi speziell für Tessellation optimiert (würde 130% mehr im Unique-Benchmark erklären) und wäre daher perfekt für die Zukunft gerüstet.

Daher kann man nur sagen: Abwarten. Ein Desaster ist es bis heute nicht, ein Jahrhundertwurf auch nicht. Das wissen wir erst in ein paar Wochen. Mich würds auf jeden Fall nicht wundern, wenn Nvidia wieder mal alle an der Nase herumführt, insbesondere diesen großen "Experten", der wegen seine Kompetenz sogar beim Inquirer rausgeflogen ist und den Chip-Codenamen "Fermi" erst aus dem offiziell erhältlichen Whitepaper erfahren hat - der muss echt Insiderkenntnisse habe


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

Fanboys_Go_Home! schrieb:


> Es ist auch die Rede von 130% mehr Performance:
> 
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - nVidia - GT300/GF100 - Q1/2010, DX11, CUDA 3.0
> 
> ...



naja abwarten, bis jetzt ist alles bzgl. fermi eingetreten, was er vorhergesagt hatte. und wir werden sehen, ob sich die yield-probleme bestätigen oder nicht. unwahrscheinlich ist es jedenfalls nicht und was passiert, wenn an die produktion nicht in den griff bekommt, wissen wir auch alle. ich hab das forum mal überflogen und eine weitere bestätigung erfahren: die takraten stehen immer noch nicht fest. das sagt nichts gutes, kann sich aber auch bald ändern.


----------



## Fighting_Dave (12. Januar 2010)

Auch wenns jetz erst kommt  wo schon nich mehr über lautstärke und temps sonder über prozentuale leistungssteigerung geschrieben wird...

Was nich an den Karten mal interessieren würde ist warum nvidia und ati dir retail karten immer mit diesen miesen Kühlern ausstatten. 

Ich mein sie könnten sich so langsam mal dran mache auch selbst effektivere und vor allem auch leisere kühler zu installieren.

Und wenn das nur ne kostensache ist dann könnten sie das doch sicher trotzdem realisieren ich mein noch ma 30-50-€ fürnen angemessenen luftkühler is ja nich die Welt.


Dave


----------



## Ruhrpott (12. Januar 2010)

Kommt doch passend zur Jahreszeit 

Da spart man doch Heizkosten.

Mal im Ernst : Es wird Zeit für richtige Fakten.


Mfg


----------



## Fanboys_Go_Home! (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> naja abwarten, bis jetzt ist alles bzgl. fermi eingetreten, was er vorhergesagt hatte. und wir werden sehen, ob sich die yield-probleme bestätigen oder nicht. unwahrscheinlich ist es jedenfalls nicht und was passiert, wenn an die produktion nicht in den griff bekommt, wissen wir auch alle. ich hab das forum mal überflogen und eine weitere bestätigung erfahren: die takraten stehen immer noch nicht fest. das sagt nichts gutes, kann sich aber auch bald ändern.


Alles was er vorhergesagt hat? Wo denn? Er hat behauptet, dass es vom ersten Spin (A1) nur 7 Chips gäbe. Da brauch ich wohl nichtmal irgendwas zitieren, damit jeder weiß, dass das absolut Schwachsinn ist. Aber dennoch zitier ich mal hier:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - nVidia - GT300/GF100 - Q1/2010, DX11, CUDA 3.0
"Bei A1 waren die durchschnittlichen yields schon bei ~27%"

Dann hat der gute Charlie behauptet, dass die 300M-Serie kein DX10.1 mehr hat - ebenso völliger Schwachsinn.
Außerdem wusste er den Fermi-Codenamen erst nach dem offiziellen Launch des Whitepapers - den CODENAMEN!!! Das ist im Endeffekt das erste was leaked, weil wen interessierts?

Er ist einfach nur ein Nvidia-Hasser und egal was es ist, er wird immer Nvidia maximal möglich schlecht machen. Das er damit bei dir auf offene Ohren stößt wundert mich natürlich gar nicht


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Januar 2010)

Dann aber auch Fermis KOMPLETT ohne Kühler und 60€ günstiger; für die WaKü - Liga!


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

Fanboys_Go_Home! schrieb:


> Alles was er vorhergesagt hat? Wo denn? Er hat behauptet, dass es vom ersten Spin (A1) nur 7 Chips gäbe. Da brauch ich wohl nichtmal irgendwas zitieren, damit jeder weiß, dass das absolut Schwachsinn ist. Aber dennoch zitier ich mal hier:
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - nVidia - GT300/GF100 - Q1/2010, DX11, CUDA 3.0
> "Bei A1 waren die durchschnittlichen yields schon bei ~27%"
> 
> ...



hmm, dein stil erinnert mich an bucklew, aber nunja. hasser/fans, davon rede ich nicht. ich rede vom zeitplan, von den verschiebungen, von produktionsproblemenund von heißen chips. an detailzahlen aus üebrsetzungsfehlern ziehe ich mich nicht hoch...


----------



## Dommas (12. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es sehr schwachsinnig über irgendwelche Leistungsvorteile zu sprechen, wenn es keine eindeutigen Fakten gibt.


----------



## Fanboys_Go_Home! (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> hmm, dein stil erinnert mich an bucklew, aber nunja. hasser/fans, davon rede ich nicht. ich rede vom zeitplan, von den verschiebungen, von *produktionsproblemen*und von* heißen chips*. an detailzahlen aus üebrsetzungsfehlern ziehe ich mich nicht hoch...


Beides (fett markiert) jeweils Gerüchte ohne jegliche Bestätigung. Oder hattest du schon eine fertige Fermikarte in der Hand und kannst sagen wie heiß sie wird oder wie gut die Yieldarten sind? Nein, eben. 50% der Sachen die du jetzt als "beleg" für die seriosität von Semiaccurate & Co genannt hattest waren für den Arsch, weil eben noch in der fernen Zukunft.

Warum sollte ich glauben, dass es Fertigungsprobleme und heißt Chips gibt, wenn die News über die 7 Chips, über das fehlende DX10.1 und der fehlende Codename schon sich als absoluter Bullshit herausgestellt haben?

Eben, welchen Grund gibt es? Es gibt eigentlich nur Grund den "News" von semiaccurate, Fudzilla & Co spektisch gegenüber zu stehen.

btw: Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was oder wer oder wie auch immer dieser "Bucklew" sein soll, auch wenn ständig jeder damit um die Ecke kommt. Bin ich der einzige, der den Running gag nicht versteht?


----------



## PontifexM (12. Januar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/18151-bucklew.html hier hast fakten


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2010)

Fanboys_Go_Home! schrieb:


> btw: Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was oder wer oder wie auch immer dieser "Bucklew" sein soll, auch wenn ständig jeder damit um die Ecke kommt. Bin ich der einzige, der den Running gag nicht versteht?


... *schmunzel*
Das hättest du ja dann auch auf meine Mailanfrage schreiben können, wenn es denn so wäre. 

MfG


----------



## Masterwana (13. Januar 2010)

Legende schrieb:


> ----entfernt----



Ehrlich gesagt erwarte ich schon seit Monaten die finale TDP des Fermi. 
ich glaub auch ohne dieser news dran das die Karte sehr warm werden wird.

Fermi = HD 2XXX Reloaded? (klar im Gegensatz zur HD2XXX deutlich schneller als der Vorgänger, spiele eher auf die Temps an)

Auch wenn ich ne ATI GraKa habe, bin ich kein Fanboy.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Januar 2010)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt erwarte ich schon seit Monaten die finale TDP des Fermi.
> ich glaub auch ohne dieser news dran das die Karte sehr warm werden wird.
> 
> Fermi = HD 2XXX Reloaded? (klar im Gegensatz zur HD2XXX deutlich schneller als der Vorgänger, spiele eher auf die Temps an)
> ...


Naja, mehr als verdoppelte Anzahl an Ausführungseinheiten stehen einem prozentuall deutlichen geringeren Shirnks des Die gegenüber, eingentlich kommt jeder via Milchmädchenrechnung zu dem Schluss dass die Karte nicht die stromsparenste sein wird. ^^


Ist mir letztlich eh wurscht, was zählt ist Leistung, notfalls wechselt man den Kühler zu was Vernünftigem.


----------



## Spawnkiller (13. Januar 2010)

Es sind noch nicht mal "vernüftige" detailierte Bilder der finalen Karte geschweige denn "kongrete" technische Daten von nVidia frei gegeben und schon wird über die möglichen Höchsttemperaturen der neuen Chipkultur spekuliert.

Einfach köstlich was alles gemacht wird um Fanboys bei der Stange zu halten.

Der ganze Hick-Hack mit dem Fermi erinnert mich irgendwie an Duke Nukem Forever.
Hoffe nur dass das nicht in einem ähnlichem Disaster endet.


----------



## nyso (13. Januar 2010)

Laut neuem PCI-Standard gibt es schon relativ bald nicht nur Dualslot-Kühler, sondern Trislot-Kühler. Und da dürfte Fermi wohl ein "heißer" Kandidat für werden


----------



## tm0975 (13. Januar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir letztlich eh wurscht, was zählt ist Leistung, notfalls wechselt man den Kühler zu was Vernünftigem.



Schon klar, du kaufst eine GraKa für 600€ und mehr und als erstes sorgst du dafür, dass du die garantie verlierst. viel spass dabei!


----------



## Fanboys_Go_Home! (13. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Schon klar, du kaufst eine GraKa für 600€ und mehr und als erstes sorgst du dafür, dass du die garantie verlierst. viel spass dabei!


Woher kommen jetzt die 600€? Deine rote Brille kannst du definitiv nicht abstreiten


----------



## rabit (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn das so ist, ist das Kühlkonzept schlecht....


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2010)

Fanboys_Go_Home! schrieb:


> Woher kommen jetzt die 600€? Deine rote Brille kannst du definitiv nicht abstreiten


Die Kernaussage des Kommentars war der Garantieverlust aber anscheinend möchtest du lieber wieder dem Thema den anscheinend nötigen Fanboytouch geben. Versuch doch mal deinem Namen gerecht zu werden und unterlasse solche Spitzen. 

MfG


----------



## -NTB- (13. Januar 2010)

Evga erlaubt doch sogar den kühlerwechsel, ohne garantieverlust, also einfach mal nach ner richtigen Firma suchen


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> Evga erlaubt doch sogar den kühlerwechsel, ohne garantieverlust, also einfach mal nach ner richtigen Firma suchen


Echt? Das ist ja nicht schlecht, wo kann man das nachlesen? 

MfG


----------



## -NTB- (13. Januar 2010)

Hat schon jemand eine evga 8800gt bekommen ? - ForumBase


ich habs hier gelesen und auch schon hier im forum davon gehört..

lese aber grade, soll wohl nur in den usa so sein??


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2010)

Tja, schade eigentlich. Die Idee ist gut. 

MfG


----------



## TAZ (13. Januar 2010)

Am Ende können eigentlich alle nur froh sein wenn nVidia endlich Fermi auf den Markt bringt und das idealerweise noch zu guten Preisen, denn die aktuelle Monopolstellung von ATI im High-End Markt geht mal gar nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall wird es eine Nummer alá Radeon 2900. (Was ich als überzeugter ATI-Nutzer aber nicht hoffe, sonst ruht sich AMD/ATI nur aus auf dem Erreichten.)


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Hat wer was anderes erwartet? Klar wird die Karte ein Hitzkopf sein. Der Chip ist größer als der 5870 ist auch mit 40nm gefertigt.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Hat wer was anderes erwartet? Klar wird die Karte ein Hitzkopf sein. Der Chip ist größer als der 5870 ist auch mit 40nm gefertigt.


Nö 
Genauso wie der, wahrscheinlich, hohe Preis, welcher, unter anderem, durch die Chipgröße und der schlechten Yieldrate verursacht wird.

MfG


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. Januar 2010)

Also wenn die Yieldrate beim A1 Stepping schon bei ca 27% lag, dann wird diese beim A3 mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht geringer sein.

Der Startpreis wird wahrscheinlich bei 500-550€ liegen, also vergleichbar wie beim Launch der 8800GTX. Mehr halte ich für utopisch, da müsste dann schon das Verhältnis zur Leistung stimmen und dementsprechend der Hemlock "vernichtet" werden.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2010)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Der Startpreis wird wahrscheinlich bei 500-550€ liegen, also vergleichbar wie beim Launch der 8800GTX. Mehr halte ich für utopisch, da müsste dann schon das Verhältnis zur Leistung stimmen und dementsprechend der Hemlock "vernichtet" werden.


Oder eben die Verfügbarkeit schlecht sein, was sich folglich auch stark negativ auf den Preis auswirkt, siehe ATI momentan.

MfG


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, wobei hier meistens der Einzelhandel den Preis bestimmt und nicht Nvidia oder Ati.

Ati hat zwar die Erhöhung der Preise auf die Yields geschoben, in Wirklichkeit wollen die aber nur ihre aktuelle Position ausnutzen und mehr Geld scheffeln  Kann man jetzt negativ sehn, aber es würde vermutlich jeder genauso machen.

Anscheinend gibts ab Montag neue Infos:
Fermi / GF100 Gaming feature details coming out next monday - Futuremark / YouGamers Forums

Diese Info dürfte auch interessant sein:
Google Translate



> Update: We dug a little more information about NVIDIA and the current present in the Fermi-GeForce graphics cards do not represent the final design, but the currents of prototypes.



Es wird also noch eifrig an den Karten gebastelt.

Der Chip selber dürfte allerdings schon fertig sein, sonst würde der sich auch nicht in der Produktion befinden.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2010)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Ati hat zwar die Erhöhung der Preise auf die Yields geschoben, in Wirklichkeit wollen die aber nur ihre aktuelle Position ausnutzen und mehr Geld scheffeln  Kann man jetzt negativ sehn, aber es würde vermutlich jeder genauso machen.


 Bin ich mir nicht sicher, da ATI ja feste Preise an Händler gibt und diese dann, jeh nach Verfügbarkeit, diese an den Markt anpassen. Ich glaube nicht das ATI die momentan hohen Preise etwas nützen. 


> Anscheinend gibts ab Montag neue Infos:
> Fermi / GF100 Gaming feature details coming out next monday - Futuremark / YouGamers Forums
> 
> Diese Info dürfte auch interessant sein:
> ...


Jep, hab auch eine aktuelle News auf Fudzilla bezüglich der Produktionsprobleme der Fermikarten gefunden. hab das mal zusammengefasst.
Link

MfG


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bin wirklich nicht gegen nVidia, aber ich kenne/kannte viele NV Fanboys, und die gehen/gingen mir einfach nur noch auf die nerven. Es sieht gerade echt so aus als ob sich da eine Katastrophe anbahnt....


----------



## nyso (13. Januar 2010)

EVGA bietet mindestens 5 Jahre Garantie, egal ob der Kühler gewechselt wurde oder man übertaktet hat! Wenn die Karte aber wegen der Übertaktung oder wegen eines falsch installierten Kühlers abschmort übernehmen die das natürlich nicht^^
Das war bei mir auch der Kaufgrund. Die ersten zwei Jahre ist ja eh der deutsche Shop zuständig, die restlichen 3 Jahre EVGA selbst. Dafür muss man die Karte dann aber nach Amerika schicken und die prüfen das dann...


----------



## Spawnkiller (13. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Dafür muss man die Karte dann aber nach Amerika schicken und die prüfen das dann...



Das ist allerdings nicht grad billig. Wollte letztes Jahr mal CORSAIR Speicher nach Amerika schicken 
aber bei knapp 40 EURO Versandkosten für das versicherte Paket hab ich mir das erspart.


----------



## Apokalypsos (15. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das ein bischen an die FX5800 Ultra...


----------



## tm0975 (15. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> EVGA bietet mindestens 5 Jahre Garantie, egal ob der Kühler gewechselt wurde oder man übertaktet hat! Wenn die Karte aber wegen der Übertaktung oder wegen eines falsch installierten Kühlers abschmort übernehmen die das natürlich nicht^^
> Das war bei mir auch der Kaufgrund. Die ersten zwei Jahre ist ja eh der deutsche Shop zuständig, die restlichen 3 Jahre EVGA selbst. Dafür muss man die Karte dann aber nach Amerika schicken und die prüfen das dann...



den aufpreis sparen, die versandkosten sparen, die wartezeit überbrücken muß auch nicht sein. einfach das gesparte geld nach 2+x jahren reinvestieren und gut ists. man fährt so deutlich besser. wer will den jetzt noch ne 4 jahre alte karte repariert haben? da hofft doch jeder, dass das ding kaputt geht und man endlich neukaufen kann^^

abgesehen davon hat evga klammheimlich die garantieleistungen deutlich zurückgefahren! mmn kein kaufgrund für evga, dann lieber xfx oder so.


----------



## Kezu (16. Januar 2010)

ich glaub fermi sorgt für neue testmethoden bei gehäusen:
das gehäuse xy konnte ein triple thermi sli nur 5 minuten stabil halten das ist ein sehr guter wert wenn man sich gehäuse yx anschaut das monentan die bestenliste mit 6 minuten anführt anschaut 
Nvidia wird wohl den fertigunsprozess verkleinern müssen wenn sie schon am kühler sparen


----------



## EasyC (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn man mit aller gewalt ne schnellere Karte als ATI auf den Markt bringen will muss man sie halt bis kurz vor der Kernschmelze laufen lassen...


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2010)

EasyC schrieb:


> Wenn man mit aller gewalt ne schnellere Karte als ATI auf den Markt bringen will muss man sie halt bis kurz vor der Kernschmelze laufen lassen...


Und auch dementsprechen kühlen, nur leider läuft an meiner Wohnung kein Fluss lang. 

MfG


----------



## TerrorTomato (16. Januar 2010)

ich misch jetzt auch mal ein^^

wegen der kühlung: ich meine es gab doch mal von Asus ne Graka mit nem festen Wakü; quasi nen Corsair H50, aber halt für graka's... könnte NV nicht sowas mal machen?!?


----------



## nyso (16. Januar 2010)

Sowas gibt es von einigen Herstellern füd verschiedene NVidias wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## n00b0riz3d (16. Januar 2010)

Morgen Nacht erfahren wir mehr 

Fermi GF-100 NDA Ends Tomorrow at 9 PM – Sunday, 1/17/2010 | AlienBabelTech

Da sind wir mal gespannt....


----------

